# Applecross campsite



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We leave for the NC 500 on Friday and this was just posted on one of the other forums. :-(
Copied from Applecross campsite

Applecross Campsite
1 hr · 
Unfortunately there has been a fire at Applecross campsite & the toilet block has been damaged. If you do not have a booking please seek alternative accommodation. Parties with a booking can still arrive. Sorry for any inconvenience. Campsite will be closed till further noticed.

Nick.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

For such a lovely little place the campsite has rubbish views, we never stopped there although did call in to look.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drive past it and wild camp next to the beach.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Drive past it and wild camp next to the beach.


Blimey is there a beach that high up?:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Applecross, is at sea level GG


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Applecross, is at sea level GG


 The Applecross campsite I used to go to isn't, to get to it was an arduous climb with very twisty bends and the ever present smell of burning clutches.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You go over Bealach na ba of course, unless you take the long way around, but the Applecross campsite is at sea level, well maybe a metre above.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it was at sea level last time I was there too Kev. Maybe it's been relocated to keep it safe from flooding.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's a lovely photo of a herd of deer on the Applecross beach in today's online Times.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Apparently now re-opened.

Nick.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We parked on Applecross Bay, wonderful views.


----------

